# AUCKLAND - Come take a walk with me :)



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

*Come and take a walk with me through the Streets, Parks and Districts of Auckland. The City of 100 Lovers will enchant and surprise. Let's fall in love  *​   

*We will start our tour at the city centre's Gateway, The Downtown Ferry Terminal  and Britomart Precinct:*​
























































































*Let's take a stroll up Queen Street, Auckland's High Street: *​






































































































































































*Now we reach the cultural heart of the city centre, The Aotea Square Precinct:*​

































































































*Auckland's Fashion District:*​
























































































*The Fort Street and Quay Park  area: *​




































































*The Albert and Custom Street  area:*​



















































































































*GOOD NIGHT*​


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Great * *Tour*!
Auckland-my love,
Toronto my love too


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

cmoonflyer said:


> Great Tour!


Thank you - it ain't finished yet, I am still experimenting

Please report back in 1 hour LOL


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

yup, great tour. a very nice city.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

oh tina tina, you've done it!


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

^^^

LOL
Please join me again when we explore Auckland's districts and parks. Keep referring to schedule for departures


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

*grabs fun time hat*...


----------



## mtb_nz (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice there Tina... im so lucky that I have a broadband connection with all these pics


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

kewl photos! auckland looks like a really nice city

*BUT WHERE ARE THE DRUNK SANTAS?* j/k


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Wonderful city!Really iompressive,thank you a lot!


----------



## jeremai (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm impressed. Transportation looks very clean and modern.


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

What is the best timing in a year for visiting New Zealand?


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Really amazing city!! Great quality of life ! Great shots!

New Zealand is a very popular country in Brazil and one of the favourite destinies of brazilian exchange students!


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

For warm weather Jan - March as the weather usually has settled down by then. If snow is your thing then july - oct. 

Love your work Tina.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great town it seems!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice photos, it looks very clean and vibrant. Looks like a lot of fun there.


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Maria Theresa said:


> Really amazing city!! Great quality of life ! Great shots!
> 
> New Zealand is a very popular country in Brazil and one of the favourite destinies of brazilian exchange students!


Thank you, Brazil is also very popular with Kiwi's. I love Brazil and I am hoping to visit again, soon  I am in need of a hot Latin American Lover


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks a lovely city. Would love to see more pics of the skyline.


----------



## rousseau (Nov 4, 2005)

Lovely. How about some residential pics?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Great looking city.


----------



## flinti (May 15, 2005)

-delete-


----------



## markod (Jul 25, 2005)

I have always been infatuated with New Zealand...I will go there someday. Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you everybody  Let's continue our tour, today we are tramping around Auckland's *Waterfront District*. It is mainly Residential with a sprinkle of office blocks and restaurants here and there, Let's go !

*We will start our tour, as usual, at the downtown ferry terminal:*


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

*The Southern Hemisphere's tallest structure - SKYTOWER*


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh Tina you R the chamber of commerce (or u should be getting royalties).

Auckland looks adorable and it's great to see terrific towns that don't usually beat their chests screaming "look at me!".

I figure Aukland is about 5 foot 4 inches (skyline-wise), with some nice curves in the roads, good hygiene, but not afraid to party... can't wait to see this place in person.

Kiwis rule.


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

double post

Kiwis rule.


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

elliot said:


> Oh Tina you R the chamber of commerce (or u should be getting royalties).
> 
> Auckland looks adorable and it's great to see terrific towns that don't usually beat their chests screaming "look at me!".
> 
> ...


LOL, you are right, I should be getting royalties but I will admit that most of the photos weren't taken by me 

I love your description of Auckland and you are spot-on mate LOL what a great sense you have  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

What a wonderful and charming place! :shocked:


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Auckland - 21 January 2005 - The Diamond Princess leaving Auckland's Ocean-Liner Terminal. The view is from *Mount Victoria *  in Devonport:


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

very nice


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

This one is fantastic tina. Just supurb.


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

^^^ Thanks  now I am dreaming of being swept off my feet and whisked away on a ship like that.


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Something that we hardly see, the skyline of the up-and-coming *Takapuna *  core:

















and last but not least, Auckland city centre


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

If there ever comes a sad day when I need to leave my homecity, Auckland might be the place where I would like to go. Urbanity, mix of cultures, exotic, inviting, fine climate and above else - beautiful nature nearby... I know, because have been there


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Gatis said:


> If there ever comes a sad day when I need to leave my homecity, Auckland might be the place where I would like to go. Urbanity, mix of cultures, exotic, inviting, fine climate and above else - beautiful nature nearby... I know, because have been there


You are more than welcome Mate 


Let's continue our journey through The *Prince's Street *  area of Auckland. This is where you will find the remains of New Zealand's 2nd Parliament building, The Old Government House, Auckland's first Hotel (1842) and Auckland University, have fun !


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

wonderful city!!


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you, it makes the effort worth the while


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Auckland's *East Coast Suburbs*, St.Heliers, Kohimarama, Mission bay, Orakei:


*ST HELIERS:*​













































*KOHIMARAMA:*​













































*MISSION BAY:*​








































































*ORAKEI:*​


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

*AUCKLAND - 27 JANUARY 2006​*
I went to the Premier of NORTH COUNTRY today and met Charlize Theron, she is absolutely stunning ! Auckland is also celebrating the Chinese New Year. Happy New Year to all the Chinese forumers:


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

Charlize Theron is so :drool: :drool:


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

oh and by the way thank you for the beautiful pics Tina!


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

cladiv said:


> oh and by the way thank you for the beautiful pics Tina!


You are welcome


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

*AUCKLAND'S WEST COAST - MANUKAU HARBOUR - 30 JANUARY 2006*​


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Fantastic pics Tina. 
Great promo for Auckland. Even a former Dunedinite is feeling home sick.

Havent been out along Tamaki Drive in years. Great to get the news.


----------



## flinti (May 15, 2005)

-delete-


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

KIWIKAAS said:


> Fantastic pics Tina.
> Great promo for Auckland. Even a former Dunedinite is feeling home sick.
> 
> Havent been out along Tamaki Drive in years. Great to get the news.


Thank you Kiwikaas, I am glad that I can keep you informed


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

*AUCKLAND SUBURB - NEWMARKET*​


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

You´ve got beautiful pics and a wonderful city ! Now you just must get a Latin american lover and a bunch of Kiwis !!!! ( btw, kiwis came from NZ , didn´t them? )


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Luis_RiodeJaneiro said:


> You´ve got beautiful pics and a wonderful city ! Now you just must get a Latin american lover and a bunch of Kiwis !!!! ( btw, kiwis came from NZ , didn´t them? )


Thank you. I would love to have a hot Latin American Lover, very, very sexy  Kiwi is the name of an extremely shy and cute flightless bird BUT New Zealanders are affectionatley known as Kiwis because we are so cute LOL


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

*AUCKLAND SUBURB - PONSONBY AND K' ROAD*​
This is for those of you who love a touch of Heritage:


*THE VIEW FROM PONSONBY*







































*I LOVE THIS SET OF SCULPTURES IN THE PARK, A PROTEST AGAINST ALL THE HERITAGE THAT HAS BEEN LOST IN THE NAME OF PROGRESS*






























*K'ROAD:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

*Our Heritage​*






















































*And then there is Maggie*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

*PIC OF THE DAY - 08 FEBRUARY 2006*​







Thank you Tom


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Love the pics!!  Does Auckland have a pedestrian mall in the city? I've been there but didn't get a chance to explore the inner city.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Love the pics!!  Does Auckland have a pedestrian mall in the city? I've been there but didn't get a chance to explore the inner city.


There is a "sample" of a pedestrian mall in the city centre - Vulcan Lane - but other than that, pedestrian malls are sorely lacking 

The Mayor is hoping to change that and let's hope that he can get his a$$ into gear 

*VULCAN LANE: *​


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

Iggy, I love the new look 

No more baggage, good boy LOL I dropped my camera so we will have to rely on Iggy to keep the pics flowing


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

*AUCKLAND  - 12 FEBRUARY 2006 - LANTERN FESTIVAL*​
I took the liberty of taking a few pics of *The Lantern Festival * in Auckland and a few snap-shots of the city - enjoy


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

It's so good to see so many beautiful victorian/edwardian buildings preserved in such a modern and fast growing city. Fab photos of New Zealands leading lady!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

I had to add these great pics to a great gallery. They were taken by the Kiwiscrapers most talented photographer - Tom. Enjoy 





































*This photo was taken by me from my penthouse - downtown:*


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for some new Auckland pictures but it would be nice to see the general city skyline


----------



## houston_texan (Mar 13, 2006)

pretty city.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Skyman said:


> Thanks for some new Auckland pictures but it would be nice to see the general city skyline


Stay tuned


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

*AUCKLAND - 09 APRIL 2006​*


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

WOOHOO!! I'll be in Aukland in 3 days from now! I can't wait!!!


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

TO MUCH DEVELOP! TELLME PLEASE HOW THEY ARRIVE TO MUCH DEVELOP?


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

I LOVE Auckland! I want to go there SO bad! 
Thanks for the amazing pics! By far my favorite Auckland thread!


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

oxidan said:


> TO MUCH DEVELOP! TELLME PLEASE HOW THEY ARRIVE TO MUCH DEVELOP?



While AK only has around 400 thousand people, the metro area is over 1 1/4 million. Its a reasonably wealthy city that has seen a dramatic rise in property prices over the last 5 years. While there are almost 200 highrises, by far the bulk are under 20 stories. It has only been since the 90's the 100 + meter buildings have started popping up. That said there are quite a few more on the cards. AK is one of the fastest growing cities in the OECD and when you only have 20kms from coast to coast, you got to go up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments - you are welcome


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Only one day left till I go to Aukland!!!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

What a beautiful city!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Andrew said:


> Only one day left till I go to Aukland!!!


I hope that you have a fantastic stay in Auckland & NZ - enjoy


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks..
I feel as if I walk in that street....
I think New Zealand is truely paradise...


----------



## flinti (May 15, 2005)

-delete-


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Great City


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

*FABULOUS AUTUMN DAY - 14 APRIL 2006​*







































































*THESE PICS ARE FROM THE UP & COMING VICTORIA QUARTER (DESIGN DISTRICT)*​


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

*28 APRIL 2006 * ​


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice Pics. Looks very similar to cities of the Pacific Northwest. Could easily be confused with Seattle or Vancouver!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

seattlehawk said:


> Nice Pics. Looks very similar to cities of the Pacific Northwest. Could easily be confused with Seattle or Vancouver!


Thank you - you are not the first to tell me this but unfortunately I haven't been to Seattle or Vancouver therefore I cannot comment - both are Cities that are on my wish list.

*METROPOLIS - 40 Floors *​









*LUMLEY CENTRE - 30 Floors *​


----------



## atkinson1 (Jun 30, 2003)

Here are some of mine. Click on them to get the big version:

                                             

EDIT: Added Photos


----------



## aucklandman (Feb 4, 2005)

Some images of Auckland taken at around 5pm


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

^^^ GORGEOUS :eek2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

*29 APRIL 2006 - DOWNTOWN FERRY TERMINAL*


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

*30 APRIL 2006 - VIEW FROM GULF HARBOUR*


----------



## flinti (May 15, 2005)

-delete-


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

What a fantastic thread! This is by far the greatest compilation of pics from Auckland I have seen.  It brilliantly captures the city and its finer points in ways that is appreciated (even more) if you have visited these places in person.

BTW, I love NZ so much I wish it were part of Australia, so I can throw my passport away!


----------



## flinti (May 15, 2005)

-delete-


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

*02 MAY 2006 - DURHAM LANE (LIVING ROOM PROJECT)*


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

impressive alleyway dude


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

*15 JUNE 2006*


I took a quick walk through* PONSONBY* this evening (one of Auckland's inner city suburbs and one of the oldest) - it has got to be one of my most favourite places on Earth - enjoy the pics:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful pics of Auckland! There is a cold snap right now right? Is it really very cold?


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

Only 100 lovers? You don't seem a very loving people... :| 


Seriously, Auckland looks good. Judging from these pictures it seems to have a similar vibe to Melbourne....plus the seafaring thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

JoSin said:


> Beautiful pics of Auckland! There is a cold snap right now right? Is it really very cold?


Thank you - Auckland isn't too cold (but compared to Singapore it is  ) - minimum temperatures average at about 7 degrees Celsius while the highs average out at about 16 degrees Celsius - not too bad - BUT it is on the South Island that they are feeling the big chill as this satellite pic shows ..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

The misanthropist said:


> Only 100 lovers? You don't seem a very loving people... :|
> 
> 
> Seriously, Auckland looks good. Judging from these pictures it seems to have a similar vibe to Melbourne....plus the seafaring thing.


A 100 hundred lovers is more than a handful  .. most people say that Sydney and Auckland are similar - I unfortunately can't vouch for that.


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

ENIGMA said:


> most people say that Sydney and Auckland are similar - I unfortunately can't vouch for that.


You're absolutely right. After looking at the pictures in more detail I can definitely see the similarities with Sydney. It was the elegant Victorian architecture that made me think of Melbourne.

But all in all it seems like a a great city in its own right. It's been a real discovery for me and I hope to visit someday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Winter's day in Auckland (pics taken by Aucklandman).


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

A few beauties taken by AUCKLANDMAN from Skytower - enjoy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Auckland as seen from space .... approximately 2 years ago.

*DOWNTOWN / HARBOUR & INNER CITY SUBURBS:*










*AUCKLAND'S TALLEST OFFICE TOWER - VERO TOWER, 167 metres (middle left):*










*AUCKLAND'S TALLEST STRUCTURE - SKYTOWER, 328 metres (centre of pic):*










*GREATER AUCKLAND / NORTH SHORE CITY:*










*AUCKLAND'S HARBOUR BRIDGE & WESTHAVEN MARINA (largest in the Southern Hemisphere):*










*THE BIRTH OF NEW ZEALAND'S LARGEST SHOPPING CENTRE - SYLVIA PARK:*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

A nice walk!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

*16 JULY 2006*​
A beautiful Winter's day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Pics taken by - ATKINSON1


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

Marvellous shots of a marvellous city :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

BOOOOTIFUL ! :eek2:


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

gorgeous tom!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

*AUCKLAND SUNSET*​








^^^ Pic taken by AUCKLANDMAN


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we need more threads and pics of this beautiful city


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautifull. What a lovely place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Photo taken by AUCKLANDMAN:









Photo taken from the ferry crossing The Waitemata Harbour .. by ENIGMA:


----------

